# IECIE Shanghai Vape Culture Week



## Hooked (11/3/21)

*2021 IECIE Shanghai Vape Culture Week*
https://en.iecie.com/cmscontent/490.html

" The IECIE Shanghai Vape Culture Week (IECIE.Shanghai) hosted by Shenzhen Informa Markets Creativity Exhibition Co., Ltd., (Informa Markets Creativity) will be held at Hall N4 of Shanghai New International Expo Center from *18-20th, May 2021*. The 2021 IECIE Shanghai Vape Culture Week occupies an exhibition area of 12,000 square meters and is expected to attract 20,000+ visitors and 300+ worldwide famous e-cigarette exhibitors...

*Peak Season of the New Products Release in May*
Every April, the IECIE Shenzhen is held to provide a platform to new product launches and displays for global e-cigarette brands. April-May has also become the agreed-upon peak season for new product launches in the industry. 2021 IECIE Shanghai will not only meet the needs of e-cigarette companies for new product launches and overseas promotion, but also meet the purpose of vape store purchases and mass consumers to try new products.

_[My comment: There's a link to register on the above website. It takes you to a form which must be filled in.]_


----------

